# Meine Mum sucht nen job! xD



## Kuh (5. Mai 2007)

hiho,

meine Mutter ist studierte hausfrau =) jetzt wo meine geschwister und ich keine rund-um-die-uhr-aufsicht mehr brauchen würde meine mutter gern wieder anfangen zu arbeiten, sie hat nur leider 1. kaum berufserfahrung und 2. will sie was machen was ihr spaß macht... -.-

sie hat Germanistik und Angelistig (Deutsch und Englisch) studiert und kann daher sehr gut texte verfassen und umschreiben (hat früher mal als Juristik-zeitschriften-übersetzterin gejobt) und ich (18) *als ihr lieber sohn will ihr nun die tür zur virtuellen welt aufstoßen* und wollt euch einfach mal nach tips fragen, was ich mit meiner mutter denn anfangen kann?^^ am liebsten würd sie von zuhause aus arbeiten denk ich =)

mfg Kuh

ps: das ganze is kein joke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoa (5. Mai 2007)

Arbeitsamt?
Was willst du durch einen Forenthread erreichen? Würde jeder Jobsuchende hier einen Thread aufmachen würd das ganze ja noch unlustiger werden wie der einzelne Thread schon ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nichts für ungut.


----------



## Kuh (5. Mai 2007)

erst denken, dann flamen...

glaubst du ernsthaft das es beim arbeitsamt "Onlinewelt betonte" arbeits angebote gibt??

wenn du nix zusagen hast, dann verhalte dich bitte auch so, ich hasse diese leute die sich über ihre vielen posts dumm und dämlich freuen auch wenn sie totalen müll spammen...


----------



## Redis (5. Mai 2007)

Kuh schrieb:


> erst denken, dann flamen...
> 
> glaubst du ernsthaft das es beim arbeitsamt "Onlinewelt betonte" arbeits angebote gibt??
> 
> wenn du nix zusagen hast, dann verhalte dich bitte auch so, ich hasse diese leute die sich über ihre vielen posts dumm und dämlich freuen auch wenn sie totalen müll spammen...



BLÖDER THREAT; BLÖDE AUSSAGE; SINnLOSES GESPRÄCH............

BITTE KEINE WEITEREN EINTRÄGE ZU DIESEM THEMA.............

PS: manchmal muss ich mich ernsthaft fragen, wie man auf solch eine Idee kommt solch einen Threat zu eröffnen in einem Spieleforum.......

nichts für ungut......  schreib das in ein anderes Forum, vl können die etwas damit anfangen.............


----------



## Dubitare (6. Mai 2007)

O M F G - Er hat Thoa "angemacht" Ich würde seinen Zorn fürchten. 8[

Aber im ernst. ich mag den Thread. wie heißt diese eine Internetseite? Ungeheuer...Monster...Monster.de glaube Ich. 
Da war ich noch nie drauf, aber vielleicht ist da ja was.


----------



## Eed (6. Mai 2007)

Kuh schrieb:


> erst denken, dann flamen...
> 
> glaubst du ernsthaft das es beim arbeitsamt "Onlinewelt betonte" arbeits angebote gibt??
> 
> wenn du nix zusagen hast, dann verhalte dich bitte auch so, ich hasse diese leute die sich über ihre vielen posts dumm und dämlich freuen auch wenn sie totalen müll spammen...




Das ist echt ma hart das du direkt beim 2. Post nen Mod angehst.
Zumal Thoa recht hat, das ist hier nicht das Arbeitsamt oder eine passendes Forum oder Website.
Thoa ist zwar nicht der Chef hier, aber ich denke er hat hier mehr zu sagen wie du.
Wie alt bist du eigentlich? Vom verhalten her würde ich so 12-16 tippen.

Auf passenden Foren/Seiten solltest du ne größere Chance haben nen Job zu finden als hier im Gaming-Forum.

Hier mal ein paar passende Seiten/Foren:

http://www.jobscout24.de
http://www.Jobs.de
http://www.jobboerse.de
http://jobboerse.arbeitsagentur.de
http://de.gigajob.com
http://www.stellenangebote-forum.de

Sonst auch mal bei Google suchen, da gibts noch genug Sachen.

MfG,

Dee

PS: Benehm dich!!!


----------



## Kuh (6. Mai 2007)

merci =)

1. ich hab nur so rumgemeckert weil sich den thread sonst keine sau mehr anschaut =)

2. ich bin in na menge anderer foren aktiv und nur weil ich bei buffed noch nüx gepostet hab heißt das net das ich n kacknupp bin =)

3. gings mir bei dem ganzen net darum das ihr meiner mutter nen job sucht oder so... mir fehlt einfach nur so n ansatz nachdem ich suchen könnt bei den ganzen job-such seiten. Ich hab gehofft, dass es hier leute gibt die einfach mehr ahnung als ich von der online jobwelt haben, bin ja nur n einfacher zogger =)

4. bitte, wenn ihr genau so wenig ahnung wie ich habt, seit einfach leise und probiert net mich persönlich anzumachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

5. is zwar ne schlechte ausrede, war aber net grad nüchtern bei der ganzen sache <3


----------



## Redis (6. Mai 2007)

Wenn sich jemand Kuh nennt, eine Visitenkarte mit einer Kuh reinstellt, dann seh ich diese Person als Witzfigur an ok....... was erwartest du dir eigentlich? Dein 1., 2. und 3. Beitrag ist ein kompletter Reinfall, wobei du uns nur ärgern willst, außerdem kommst du auf die Idee Thoa anzumaulen... das gefällt uns gar nicht.......sei froh das überhaupt jemand zu diesem Threat stellung bezieht... ich sag dir was...bleib bei deinen anderen Foren und kauf dir eine Kuh wenn du schon auf sowas stehst..... und lass das gefälligst!!!!!!!! Das ist mein Ernst!!


----------



## Melrakal (7. Mai 2007)

zum Thread:

http://www.monster.de
http://www.stepstones.de

Google zu benutzen hätte dir diese, und die von Eed ausgespuckt...

zu dir Kuh:

Du bist neu im Forum, daher solltest du deine Worte mit Bedacht wählen. Sonst endet das ganze sehr schnell in einer Schreibpause. Ich weiss ja nicht wie Thoa deine "Anmache" aufnimmt, aber ich persönlich hätte den Thread danach schon dicht gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Ton macht die Musik... das solltest du dir für die Zukunft gut merken.

An die Flamer hier im Thread: Das selbe gilt auch für euch...

Gruß
Mel


----------



## gold-9 (7. Mai 2007)

Wie kommt man auf die Ide in Buffed so ein Thread auf zu machen und dann noch auf den mod flamen?
Kleiner Tipp: Wir sehen es garnicht gerne wenn jemand unseren Thoa anmacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalinga (7. Mai 2007)

gold-9 schrieb:


> [...] auf den *mob* flamen?
> Wir sehen es garnicht gerne wenn jemand unseren Thoa anmacht!



Thoa = mob ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simyo (7. Mai 2007)

Dalinga schrieb:


> Thoa = mob ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




sollte wohl mod heißen


----------



## Dalinga (7. Mai 2007)

Simyo schrieb:


> sollte wohl mod heißen



Ach ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stoffl (7. Mai 2007)

gold-9 schrieb:


> Wie kommt man auf die Ide in Buffed so ein Thread auf zu machen und dann noch auf den mob flamen?
> Kleiner Tipp: Wir sehen es garnicht gerne wenn jemand unseren Thoa anmacht!
> 
> 
> ...



mods sind auch nur menschen...

zum threadstarter: is schön das du deiner mutter "die tür zur virtuellen welt" aufstoßen willst, aber was bringt das auf einem wow-forum? so einfach ist das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Thoa (7. Mai 2007)

gold-9 schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp: Wir sehen es garnicht gerne wenn jemand unseren Thoa anmacht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Genau! So ist das nämlich hier Junge!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gold-9 (7. Mai 2007)

Dalinga schrieb:


> Thoa = mob ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


LOL sry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Flup (7. Mai 2007)

Kuh schrieb:


> und ich (18) *als ihr lieber sohn will ihr nun die tür zur virtuellen welt aufstoßen*



hä? oO
Wenn du hier nen sinnlosen Thread aufmachst, findet deine Mutter leicher nen Job? sry aber ich kann dir da nicht ganz folgen....

EDIT: 





> "Onlinewelt betonte" arbeits angebote



Was soll des sein? Mir kommt da nur "Chinafarmer" in den Sinn...


----------



## WaRLorDTaKeDa (7. Mai 2007)

Hi

Also ich finde die meisten hier sind nicht gerade Fair. Dieser Thread heißt "Gott & die Welt" und nicht "Götter von Azeroth". Für mich bedeutet es das dies hier einfach ne Laberecke ist. Hier werden manche sachen für den einen Spam sein für den anderen, andere sachen. Wenn einem ein Thread nicht gefällt ignoriert man den einfach, solange da nichts drin ist das gegen die AGB´s verstößt. Hier ist das meines erachtens nicht der fall.
Damit muss ich sagen das ich die Reaktion auf diesen Thread, von dem Mod, nicht in ordnung finde. Etwas mehr Tolleranz wäre vieleicht nicht schlecht. Die daruffolgende Antwort von der Kuh ist natürlich weitaus schlimmer und ich will das hiermit auf keinsterweiße befürworten. Die meisten anderen die sich dann noch so aufplustern... ihr solltet euch mal ein wenig zurückhalten. Das hier ist nur ein verdammter Thread wegen dem man keine feindschaft starten muss. Ignorieren hilft da um ein manchmal. Vor allem bei so einem harmlosen Thread.

MfG

[Edit] Bei mir war der Thread ganz oben... sry wollte nicht so einen allten Thread azsgraben. *sich schämt*


----------



## Carcharoth (7. Mai 2007)

Thoa schrieb:


> Genau! So ist das nämlich hier Junge!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Thoa, du bist sooo scharf
*sich mit Zunge über Lippen fahr*
*anmach*
=)


----------



## gold-9 (7. Mai 2007)

WaRLorDTaKeDa schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Also ich finde die meisten hier sind nicht gerade Fair. Dieser Thread heißt "Gott & die Welt" und nicht "Götter von Azeroth". Für mich bedeutet es das dies hier einfach ne Laberecke ist. Hier werden manche sachen für den einen Spam sein für den anderen, andere sachen. Wenn einem ein Thread nicht gefällt ignoriert man den einfach, solange da nichts drin ist das gegen die AGB´s verstößt. Hier ist das meines erachtens nicht der fall.
> Damit muss ich sagen das ich die Reaktion auf diesen Thread, von dem Mod, nicht in ordnung finde. Etwas mehr Tolleranz wäre vieleicht nicht schlecht. Die daruffolgende Antwort von der Kuh ist natürlich weitaus schlimmer und ich will das hiermit auf keinsterweiße befürworten. Die meisten anderen die sich dann noch so aufplustern... ihr solltet euch mal ein wenig zurückhalten. Das hier ist nur ein verdammter Thread wegen dem man keine feindschaft starten muss. Ignorieren hilft da um ein manchmal. Vor allem bei so einem harmlosen Thread.
> ...


Aber der Thread heißt auch nicht "Job Center" natürlich kann man hir manch anderes Schreiben aber das ist ja schon Arm!


@ Carcharoth: Du bist doch Mänlich oder?^^


----------



## Carcharoth (7. Mai 2007)

gold-9 schrieb:


> @ Carcharoth: Du bist doch Mänlich oder?^^



Ja.
Aber du verstehst halt keinen Moderatorenhumor :>


----------



## Thoa (7. Mai 2007)

*haucht Carcharoth einen Kuss zu und denkt an eine Kuh*
Also ich fand meine Antwort keinswegs unpassend. Nur eben sehr sinnfrei in diesem Spieleforum. Ich bin es nicht gewohnt, dass Jobs über ein Gameforum gesucht werden vom jungen Sohn? Vielleicht läuft ja in Österreich die Welt wirklich anders... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich freue mich trotzdem wenn dem Herrn Kuh geholfen werden kann.
Nicht alles so ernst nehmen und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gold-9 (7. Mai 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ja.
> Aber du verstehst halt keinen Moderatorenhumor :>


Und du meinen nicht ^^


----------



## WaRLorDTaKeDa (7. Mai 2007)

Ich finds halt nur nicht ok wenn sich eine halbe Community auf einen enzelnen stürz weil er... naja nicht den "erwähltesten" thread eröffnet hat. Dann find ich es schon besser wenn man den Thread einfach linksliegen lässt. Zumindest beim ersten mal. Wenn dann weitere solcher Thread von dem selbigen eröffnet werden kann man ihm einen denkanstoß geben. Da muß dann aber nicht die halbe Comunity über diesen herfallen. Ich mein ich habe das schon oft in Foren bemerkt das wenn einer anfängt jemand fertig zumachen alle anderen irgendwo hinterherziehen. Da frag ich mich wie sich diese Personen im RL geben. Naja was solls. Der Thread hier sollte ja gar nicht mehr so weit oben stehen. *schäm*


MfG


----------



## gold-9 (8. Mai 2007)

WaRLorDTaKeDa schrieb:


> Ich finds halt nur nicht ok wenn sich eine halbe Community auf einen enzelnen stürz weil er... naja nicht den "erwähltesten" thread eröffnet hat. Dann find ich es schon besser wenn man den Thread einfach linksliegen lässt. Zumindest beim ersten mal. Wenn dann weitere solcher Thread von dem selbigen eröffnet werden kann man ihm einen denkanstoß geben. Da muß dann aber nicht die halbe Comunity über diesen herfallen. Ich mein ich habe das schon oft in Foren bemerkt das wenn einer anfängt jemand fertig zumachen alle anderen irgendwo hinterherziehen. Da frag ich mich wie sich diese Personen im RL geben. Naja was solls. Der Thread hier sollte ja gar nicht mehr so weit oben stehen. *schäm*
> MfG


Hatten wir schon......



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Willmasta (8. Mai 2007)

> @ Carcharoth: Du bist doch Mänlich oder?^^


 Na und? muss ihn doch net davon abhalten oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu Topic:
kA, wenn deine Mutter ein bissl ahnung hatt vom zocken, oder auch nicht lässt sich schnell machen ;D, dann vllt bei ner Zeitschrift.
www.pcgames.de oder, kA mehr fällt mir imo net ein

MfG Will


----------



## Melrakal (8. Mai 2007)

Sucht buffed.de nicht gerade Volontäre? *g*


----------

